# Looking For Hops Rhizome



## allsnows72 (24/6/13)

I moved here to Perth about 6 month ago and have been looking for some Hops Rhizomes but with no luck have i found any.

Anyone out there willing to part with a few that would be great.

I would say this is my first go at it but I had a few i strted back in the states befor moving here but never got to ever use any from it as i moved just as they were coming out.

So any one that could help Thanks


----------



## tim_c79 (24/6/13)

Hi Mate,

There is a guy is South Australia, sells them on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/anmibus/m.html?item=321145452214&pt=AU_Barware&hash=item4ac5c2b6b6&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

I havn't bought them, but thought they looked cheap.


----------



## tim_c79 (24/6/13)

oops just re-read his listing, Can't post to WA.... sorry


----------



## MaltyHops (24/6/13)

As an option, contact Rupert - _Last Hop Rhizomes Available For Wa This Year._


----------



## roksteddie (7/7/13)

any luck getting hold of some rhizomes? i would be keen to get some in perth


----------



## cuds01 (7/7/13)

Hi here is another link, good price - they have a few different types http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/flyingspacegoanna/m.html?item=221249794454&pt=AU_Plants_Seeds_Bulbs&hash=item338383f196&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## BobtheBrewer (7/7/13)

roksteddie said:


> any luck getting hold of some rhizomes? i would be keen to get some in perth


I would contact Rupert, see the post above yours. I bought from him about 5 years ago, good value and plenty of info on how to look after your rhizome.


----------



## roksteddie (7/7/13)

Birkdale Bob said:


> I would contact Rupert, see the post above yours. I bought from him about 5 years ago, good value and plenty of info on how to look after your rhizome.


rupert is not selling any more this year. but when he was he said he is moving or something and would only ship large orders


----------

